# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Нужны Ответы на вопросы к методическим материалам для преподавателя.

## moroz morozov

Доброго Дня!

Нужны Ответы на вопросы к методическим материалам для преподавателя.

4601546019035 Комплект методических материалов для преподавателя ЦСО по курсу "1C:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей.
Основные принципы работы с программой"

4601546086372 Материалы для подготовки к экзамену на право преподавания курса "Основные принципы работы с программой
1С:Управление торговлей 8"

----------

